# Cake Decorating sites



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Hello Everyone! 

I'm searching for some good Cake Decorating sites. I'm looking for a site with recipies and examples of cakes. 
I have a final on that subject and i'm trying to find the perfect cake to present. 

I hope someone can help me on this! 

Piper Halliwell :chef:


----------



## kakeladi (Jun 23, 2002)

Try this site; go to their 'links' page - there are dozens of them; each one of them has many, many more also.
www.Sugarcraft.com


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks so much!!!! I'll check that site 

Thanks for your help

Piper


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

If you just want pics of cakes, I have a whole list of decorators sites with plenty of examples (just no recipes). Let me know.


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Oh yep... that would be great too. I'm actually looking for inspiration . 
So, looking at those pics would help me too.
Thanks for your help...


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

OK- you asked for it:

www.weddingcakes-cleveland.com
www.andreawebstercakes.com
www.bonniegordonscakes.com
www.justfab.com
www.elegantcheesecakes.com
www.mikesamazingcakes.com
www.earlenescakes.com
www.jillyscakestudio.com
www.sweetlisas.com
www.leslystowe.com
www.jbcakes.com
www.jpdesserts.com
www.cakework.com
www.azucarte.com
www.anapazcakes.com
www.newrenaissancecakes.com
www.cakewhole.com
www.amycakes.com
www.belladolceweddingcakes.com
www.fantasycakes.com
www.colettescakes.com
www.cakesbydesign.cc
www.pollyscakes.com

I hope you can find some options! !!!!!!!


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks so much for all your help!!!!
I'll write those down... and visit them 

Thanks, thanks, thanks!!!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Some more to look at:

www.rosebudcakes.com
www.cakeline.com
www.patisserieangelica.com
www.sugarcakes.com
www.cakediva.com
www.jankishlapetitefleur.com
www.artofthecake.com
www.cakecouture.com
www.regulascakes.com
www.ayomascakes.com
www.weddingcakes.com
www.gailwatson.com
www.sandyhargrave.com
www.alexandracakes.com.au
www.crumbs-of-paris.com
www.cakedivas.com
www.iceddelights.co.uk
www.verydifferentcakes.com


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks to you too Spoons! 
I'll check all those sites too!

Thanks again!!! :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

gosh,


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Oopps.

So sorry Panini.
Piper, check out panini's site too.

www.paninicakes.com

I've got many more, so sorry to forget you.:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

LOL,
actually got real tired of the pics and my better half is working on a new gallery as we speak. I copied your sites, but will not give them to her till she finished. I really like looking at other sites. Some make me happy, some make me jealous, some make me want to get more creative.
My wife has found two sites with our pictures used. We had some used for good morning amer. one time and we see them every now and again.


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're looking for recipes and example gallery's and video "how to's" and even a decent forum I would suggest going to Cake Central and spend some time there navigating around. There's many articles (some with video) on how to do things. Just go check it out, it's free.

http://cakecentral.com/


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Cheers!...got that one too /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

sh*t..._those _ones...

aand Panini's! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget me!


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

chefpeon said:


> Don't forget me!


I've been to your sites.... very nice!


----------

